

Can flight search be improved? Three innovative sites that say yes - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/can-flight-search-be-improved-three-innovativ

======
billybob
Great! Now, I'm a salesman, and I'm trying to plan a trip. I need to find the
shortest route to visit each city...

------
meatmanek
Flight search improvements, step 1: Allow time ranges to cross midnight.

I shouldn't have to do 4 searches for "A flight that leaves sometime Friday
night or Saturday morning, and returns Sunday night or Monday morning."

------
dhoe
Sure. I've yet to find a site that allows me to say, I'm in Amsterdam and want
to fly somewhere for 7 days in October for less than 500 Euro, show me some
options and a facet navigation to drill down further.

It's my most frequent use case, and I strongly suspect I'm not alone.

~~~
jka
Have you come across Skyscanner (www.skyscanner.net)? I'm an engineer there,
so am a little biased - but this is exactly the type of question we try to
solve. Would be interested to hear if you have any feedback/queries!

i.e. <http://www.skyscanner.net/flights-from/ams/1011/1011>

~~~
dhoe
It's excellent, and I'm going to use it from now on. I was hoping somebody
turning up saying "we've solved this" :)

------
swatermasysk
I have been using <http://www.bing.com/travel/> (was Farecast before MS
acquired it) for a while now and it has easily saved me a couple thousand
dollars on airline tickets. Highly recommend it although yapta does look
interesting.

------
hubb
getting an nginx bad gateway message :(

------
cryptoz
"Can X be improved?" Anyone who says no to that question is being silly. Can't
damn near _everything_ be improved in some way or another? Especially
something so universally hated as airline tickets...

~~~
pealco
The bicycle?

~~~
billybob
It could have a compartment for beef jerky.

~~~
symesc
Score! Conversation over.

